
What's the Latest on the VMWare GPL Violation Topic? - solarengineer
The most recent that I can find is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;laforge.gnumonks.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;20160225-vmware-gpl&#x2F;
======
bkuhn
Here's a more recent announcement:
[https://sfconservancy.org/news/2016/aug/09/vmware-
appeal/](https://sfconservancy.org/news/2016/aug/09/vmware-appeal/)

